# Flüssiges Raucharoma



## Katernborn (10. Juli 2008)

Hallöle zusammen,
brauche mal ein paar Tips von Euch,und zwar hätte ich gerne Bezugsquellen für flüssiges Raucharoma gewusst.
Ein herzliches Petri an alle
Katernborn;+


----------



## Insulaner (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flüssiges Raucharoma*

Bitteschön:

1. https://www.mex-al.de/index.html

2. http://www.gourmet-versand.eu/part3215/liquid-hickory-smoke-fluessigrauch-mit-hickory-aroma.html

3. http://www.starbridge.de/assets/s2d...3d6f/50055895010052235/500558997b1383f25.html

4. http://www.siam-food.com/xtcommerce..._Liquid-Smoke-Hickory--fluessiger-Rauch-.html

Einfach mal nach "Flüssigrauch" oder "Liquid Smoke" googeln.


----------



## DDK (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flüssiges Raucharoma*

Tach,
googel mal Raukal das Zeug ist echt spitze, du brachst davon auch nur eine Messerspitze unter dein Salz mischen.


----------



## Katernborn (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flüssiges Raucharoma*

Hallöchen ihr Leckerschmecker,
vielen Dank für euere aufschlussreichen Antworten.
Gruß
Katernborn#h


----------



## peter451 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Flüssiges Raucharoma*

Hallöchen!
ich möchte gerne das flüssige Raucharoma ausprobieren.
Wer von euch könnte mir sagen, wie ich es anwenden kann?
Hat vielleicht jemand ein Rezept mit einem flüssigen Raucharoma?
Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## fischgewürzshop (11. September 2008)

*AW: Flüssiges Raucharoma*

Hallo Katernborn,
wir verwenden das flüssige Raucharoma in unseren Rezepten für Aalrauchmatjes und zur Herstellung von Seelachsschnitzel.
Natürlich kannst du das Raucharoma in unserem Fischgewürzshop auch einzeln erwerben.
Gutes Gelingen und guten Appetit wünscht Fischgewürzshop


----------



## Yupii (16. September 2008)

*AW: Flüssiges Raucharoma*

so, vom Fischgewürzeshop ( danke für die schnelle Lieferung[Donnerstag bestellt, gestern schon angekommen#6]) 
u.a. Raucharoma erhalten, jetzt gehts auch mal am Aalrauch-matjes herstellen. Ich berichte, ob es dann auch so geklappt hat, wie ich mir das vorstelle.:q


----------

